# 3rd gen cummins 5.9



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

im looking into getting a cummins 5.9 04-07 either a 2500 or 3500. I know the trans is weak along with the front end but besides that can these things handle plows great/ taking a beating? i will most likely be using a 8.6" pro plus with wings and curious if its too much weight for front end?

thanks in advance


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

mine has been great...

tranny on this generation arent a problem..front end can be..


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep upper and lowers ball joints every year and outer tie rods every other. Putting some Supercoils on mine over the next week or so. 2.5" lift and 5000# perside. These trucks will never get tired or stuble plowing snow. The 5.9 Cummins is one of the best power plants period. You dont see many power strokes in the industrial line up do you??? These engines will turn 2500rpm all day long and not miss a beat. Normally the only cause of destruction is lack of oil or driver error. 

The trans are solid too!!! Great fuel milage before the 6.7 and lots of low end power. Only issue is the prices of these trucks.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Front end isnt that bad. Dont go hanging a real heavy plow off the frnt and you wont be replacing front end parts yearly. I have 50k on my Ball joints and have never replaced anything else in front end. The trannys are not junk either.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

My buddy has like the same truck as me but a year newer. Its had a plow on it since the day it was bought. Trucks got 50k miles but it was all heavy use and alot of work done when using it during those 50k miles. Trucks had 4 transmissions in it and is on its last legs on the one in it now just waiting for the snow to really stop before we bring it back in to get worked on for one last time before warranty is up. Me and him use it as a plow truck and were not gentle but if you are then it will last. I used to work for dodge as a technician and worked on this truck personally I have done front u joints and hubs on this and drive shafts and transmissions on it. If you take a easy on it. It will last.. If you beat on it and use it rough like we did you will break it.. When I was working at dodge after every snow storm we always got a few come in needing transmissions. Im not saying yours will Im just saying be careful and it will last. The front ends on these are weak.. Watch out for bump steer and the death wobble you can put the newer T style front end steering linkage on and it will help over the Y style to correct it a bit but ball joints are notorious for being a weak link. My truck has the new T style front end in it and Im just about to do ball joints when it gets nice out. Theres two major company's when it comes to ball joints if you want it to last and never have to do them again Dynatracs and Carli. Carli have been kinda on the border lately with some manufacturing problems and as well as a back order of i think a month now on trying to get them. Dynatracs are what I picked up because no problems have ever arrived since they been out. Check out cumminsforum.com you gain alot of knowledge on these trucks there. You can also ask me and Ill try to help anything with the best of my knowledge.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

factory ball joints and u-joints = crap
the 48re is a good trans with stock power and proper maintaince. i have 50k on mine with no problems other than the governor pressure solenoid.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

nymustang50;1274761 said:


> My buddy has like the same truck as me but a year newer. Its had a plow on it since the day it was bought. Trucks got 50k miles but it was all heavy use and alot of work done when using it during those 50k miles. Trucks had 4 transmissions in it and is on its last legs on the one in it now just waiting for the snow to really stop before we bring it back in to get worked on for one last time before warranty is up. Me and him use it as a plow truck and were not gentle but if you are then it will last. I used to work for dodge as a technician and worked on this truck personally I have done front u joints and hubs on this and drive shafts and transmissions on it. If you take a easy on it. It will last.. If you beat on it and use it rough like we did you will break it.. When I was working at dodge after every snow storm we always got a few come in needing transmissions. Im not saying yours will Im just saying be careful and it will last. The front ends on these are weak.. Watch out for bump steer and the death wobble you can put the newer T style front end steering linkage on and it will help over the Y style to correct it a bit but ball joints are notorious for being a weak link. My truck has the new T style front end in it and Im just about to do ball joints when it gets nice out. Theres two major company's when it comes to ball joints if you want it to last and never have to do them again Dynatracs and Carli. Carli have been kinda on the border lately with some manufacturing problems and as well as a back order of i think a month now on trying to get them. Dynatracs are what I picked up because no problems have ever arrived since they been out. Check out cumminsforum.com you gain alot of knowledge on these trucks there. You can also ask me and Ill try to help anything with the best of my knowledge.


Sounds like your buddy needs a new mechanic. 4-5 transmissions in 50K is ridiculous! I as well as many others on this site "use" our trucks with not so similar results. There is a HUGE difference between "using" a truck and being stupid.

Why is the transmission a weak spot in these trucks? My truck has ~33,000 miles and has had an edge its whole life and has never had an issue. Its no Allison but does just fine. I wouldnt throw a ton of power at it but... Ball joints can be an issue as they are a wearing part and wear a tad faster with the weight of the Cummins up front...again mine are just fine still. You should do just fine with a 8.5' plow. When you do have to replace them just be sure to use a quality ball joint, some even come with a decent warranty.

ANY truck will have issues if abused beyond what would be considered normal. ANY truck will use ball joints...my brothers Chev went through ball joints and wheel bearings in 40,000 miles.

If I were looking at a used Dodge the biggest thing I would watch for is any signs of programmers. An easy sign is a plug in the exhaust manifold from an EGT. I would also look for signs of a 5th wheel hitch. Ya never know what they pulled with it. A Cummins makes enough power to pull just about anything you put behind...enough to rip the drivetrain apart. I dont remember off hand but I THINK it was the 04-05 had plastic caps on the intercooler which SOMETIMES had leaking issues. If the truck is making good boost you are fine, for now. The 03-05's have much nicer interior in my opinion.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1274798 said:


> Sounds like your buddy needs a new mechanic. 4-5 transmissions in 50K is ridiculous! I as well as many others on this site "use" our trucks with not so similar results. There is a HUGE difference between "using" a truck and being stupid.
> 
> Why is the transmission a weak spot in these trucks? My truck has ~33,000 miles and has had an edge its whole life and has never had an issue. Its no Allison but does just fine. I wouldnt throw a ton of power at it but... Ball joints can be an issue as they are a wearing part and wear a tad faster with the weight of the Cummins up front...again mine are just fine still. You should do just fine with a 8.5' plow. When you do have to replace them just be sure to use a quality ball joint, some even come with a decent warranty.
> 
> ...


By all means I'm not saying you guys dont use your trucks. I was just pointing out what happens if you abuse the truck. Truck had a programmer in it a very strong one PPE.. It also tips the scales at when we get sand at between 14.5k and 16k during the snow season.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

nymustang50;1274858 said:


> By all means I'm not saying you guys dont use your trucks. I was just pointing out what happens if you abuse the truck. Truck had a programmer in it a very strong one PPE.. It also tips the scales at when we get sand at between 14.5k and 16k during the snow season.


Ok that makes sense. A controler and plowing hard will blow a tranny. People hear the word allison and think they are bullet proof. They are not. Anything with over a 100hp tune will Blow up a Chevy Dmax tranny if not driven properly. same can be said for the Fords. Hell the ford torque shift tranny has more issues than the 48re.

My Buddy has a 05 f250 with a 5.4 and hub U joints are already blown with 70k on it. And it is far from being used as a work truck. Plows eat up front ends unless you in the 450+ range.

I hope you know the 04 has two different set ups
8th digit in vin 6 is a 300hp/555tq and some have the S.O 250/235hp/450tq motor. You would have to check motor tag for this
8th digit is a C and its a 325hp/600 motor with a cat on it. these truck were built after 1-1-04. So if build date is 1-1-04 and newer its a 325hp and before its the 300/250 set up

Now the 300/250 set up will get better mpg over all. The 325/600 is noticably a more powerful motor. This is because it has different fuel injection set up. If you are looking to turn the truck up. The 325hp motor can hit 500hp alot easier than the 300 because of the pump. other than that they are the same block. also if you stumble apon a 03 some of the early 03's have the 47re. They are ok but not recomended. My buddy has one with 120k on it and no issues. But never a controller


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

MrPLow2011;1274866 said:


> Ok that makes sense. A controler and plowing hard will blow a tranny. People hear the word allison and think they are bullet proof. They are not. Anything with over a 100hp tune will Blow up a Chevy Dmax tranny if not driven properly. same can be said for the Fords. Hell the ford torque shift tranny has more issues than the 48re.
> 
> My Buddy has a 05 f250 with a 5.4 and hub U joints are already blown with 70k on it. And it is far from being used as a work truck. Plows eat up front ends unless you in the 450+ range.
> 
> ...


Just to help clarify the above. Its 305/555 not 300. And the 305 hits higher power easier than the 325's due to 325's have a third injection event and 305's dont.. I believe the max hp/tq 3rd gen dodge is a 305 based one still. I'm not saying they both cant make the same but its been proven for awhile that 305's make it easier. Between the years 03-04.5 The fuel pumps are the same. Filter mounted lift in 05 they changed it to in the tank.

BTW When I say Higher power easier I'm talking in 1000's ft torque range.. Both motors are easy to make 500 hp.. But if your looking for a Dyno queen/Sled truck the 305 seems the way to go.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

what kind of plows do you guys hang of your cummins?


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

what size plows do you have of your dodge diesel and any pics?

Thanks


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

nymustang50;1274873 said:


> Just to help clarify the above. Its 305/555 not 300. And the 305 hits higher power easier than the 325's due to 325's have a third injection event and 305's dont.. I believe the max hp/tq 3rd gen dodge is a 305 based one still. I'm not saying they both cant make the same but its been proven for awhile that 305's make it easier. Between the years 03-04.5 The fuel pumps are the same. Filter mounted lift in 05 they changed it to in the tank.
> 
> BTW When I say Higher power easier I'm talking in 1000's ft torque range.. Both motors are easy to make 500 hp.. But if your looking for a Dyno queen/Sled truck the 305 seems the way to go.


Both easy to make 500hp But the 325hp/600 is alot cheaper and easier to get to 500 becuase of the third injection unit. And bigger turbo and exhaust. A dyno sled truck wouldnt even matter what injection pump you have from bone stock



six4powerstroke;1277785 said:


> what size plows do you have of your dodge diesel and any pics?
> 
> Thanks


I run a Fisher Xblade SS 8ft and its over the ratings for my truck. If you do a Ematch it says only the 8ft HD. But my front end doesnt move and I dont drive around with it. I put it on to plow with and take off when I am done right after storm. People complain about front end issues. But you neer know how long they keep those plows on.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

nymustang50;1274761 said:


> .... The front ends on these are weak.. Watch out for bump steer and the death wobble you can put the newer T style front end steering linkage on and it will help over the Y style to correct it a bit but ball joints are notorious for being a weak link. My truck has the new T style front end in it and Im just about to do ball joints when it gets nice out. Theres two major company's when it comes to ball joints if you want it to last and never have to do them again Dynatracs and Carli. Carli have been kinda on the border lately with some manufacturing problems and as well as a back order of i think a month now on trying to get them. Dynatracs are what I picked up because no problems have ever arrived since they been out. Check out cumminsforum.com you gain alot of knowledge on these trucks there. You can also ask me and Ill try to help anything with the best of my knowledge.


Um... the 3rd gen already HAS T style steering - you're thinking of the 94-01 trucks that had y steering. And Death Wobble is all but gone on the later trucks with the change in track bar design - if the front end get's wild it needs an overhaul anyway, but DW was caused by under sized front end components and a super heavy engine... that said, the front axle (and ball joints) are the same ones Ford uses - a Dana 60 is a Dana 60 in that respect, so changing ball joints to something more robust should be fairly easy. The Dana 60 in the 2nd gen trucks was almost the same as the Ford and GM offerings, the difference was the weight of the all cast iron Cummins versus the part cast iron engine in the others.
I do agree tho - watch the weight on the front (don;t try hanging an XLS on it) and don;t abuse it and it'll be fine. I have exceeded the mileage averages on everything in the front of my Ram.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

WRONG. 3rd gens did not have T steering til 08. Also, 3rd gens have AAM axles NOT Dana.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

The Y style steering was up to some 06 trucks. They had a Recall to replace this with the new T style. Dads my 05 had the upgrade and my 06 did not as the steering was good to go Thumbs Up

Early 5.9's were prone to eating injectors 03-05, the 06-09 trucks have had a good bit of tie rod end issues (at slow speed). The 06 trucks also have a failure of the tach in the gauge cluster (roughly $400 for a new cluster) and the "stain resistant" seats are the worth seats ever! When you feel the seat foam break down under your left cheek you had better pull the seat apart and fix with burlap+ more foam before it causes the seat cover to rip.

check cumminsforum.com for tech and drivetrain tips/repairs!

Dont buy a 6.7! if you do please remove all emissions crud!!

.02
Ian


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

There have been several threads on several dodge diesel forum sites about upgrading 2nd gen trucks to 3rd gen tie rod systems to use the T style instead of the Y style- I just redid my tie rods and had I seen the postings prior I would have spent less money doing the upgrade over the stock replacement. I'll have to re-read them to see what year parts they are sourcing from- could have swarn it was 03-04.

What year in 3rd gen did they switch from Dana? 02 had Dana...there are conversion kits to swap the unit hubs to locking hubs using what amount to Dana part numbers for 3rd gen trucks.

Seat issue is the same on the 2nd gens driver seat- new cover for the bottom is around $500.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

02 is 2nd gen. 03 is 3rd gen


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Great truck what ever year you get in the 3rd gens. Just somehave minor issues like seat foam


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

jhenderson9196;1277888 said:


> WRONG. 3rd gens did not have T steering til 08. Also, 3rd gens have AAM axles NOT Dana.


True.

I had the steering linkage (pitman arm, drag link, tie rod & ends, stabilizer) updated to the new T-style and it is not a recall ... though if memory serves me correctly, it is an actual TSB. If your truck is still under warranty and you complain of death wobble they will perform this TSB if no other cause is found ... this is how mine was replaced anyhow.


----------

